# Seeking recommendation for a gestor in Barcelona



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Could someone please recommend a good gestor who handles residency/NIE in Barcelona? We plan to go to the Foreign Office to get an NIE number and ask a few questions but don't want to fuss with things and waste our precious time.

I know I could google for some names but I don't want to pick a name at random or ask some random persons (well, I don't know enough Spanish to ask a local and may end up confusing the tourists who may report me to the authority). If you used someone in the past and he/she did a good job for you, please pass the name along (both he/she and I will really appreciate it). If you want to email me privately with the contact, please feel free to do so.

Thanks!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I use these guys INTASGES - Inicio for my self-employed stuff. They speak very good English  Don't know if they help with residency stuff, or how open their office is in August, but definitely recommend them!


----------

